# June/July new owners



## Sparkle

There are several of us that got our Hav's in June & July. All are about 10 - 14 weeks old now. I'm sure we're all going thru the same experiences, so let's share.

Kallie is 13 weeks. She's 5 lb 6 oz now. Has had her 2nd set of shots. She's quite a lively little girl. And I can tell when she hasn't gotten enough sleep throughout the day, she gets crazy & starts getting into things, testing us. I put her to bed & she goes right to sleep. Just like a toddler that needs a nap, gets cranky. Potty training is going pretty well. But I can tell she has more accidents on the weekends. I guess we're not quite as structured on weekends. Plus we had out-of-town company this weekend & she was completely off her schedule. Our company loved her, and she loved them. Greeted them with tail wagging every morning. Loved doing her RLH with them. She's on Wellness dry food (1/4 cup - 3 meals), with just a tad of canned (less than 1/2 tsp) mixed in. Sleeps from 9:00 PM til 4:30 AM when DH gets up. Today, Sunday, she actually slept til 6:15 AM. I was soooooooo happy! She's doing great with Sit and Down. She loves to play "Find It" where I hide a small piece of treat in the room & she has to find it. She searches til she finds the treat. Our biggest issue to date is the potty training. And I know she's still very young, but I take her outside so often I KNOW I have to be losing weight!

So what are you updates?


----------



## lise

I'm sure you have seen what Ted is up to, from all my posts but your post sounds just like mine. Weekdays are very structured but weekends are a hit and miss. We have had company coming in and out every weekend and all have enjoyed meeting Ted. Unfortunately they throw his schedule right off. He's usually in his pen sleeping when the doorbell rings, then that puts an abrupt end to sleep. My college age daughter comes in at later hours from her retail job during the week which sometimes disturbs him but I think he is used to it now. Ted goes for his 12 week shots on Wednesday and I'll get him properly weighed then. On my scale he is still in the 3 1/2 pound range although its not exact at all.
Ted is on Actr1um Holistic Puppy food (grain and corn free). He eats about 1/4 cup 3 times a day also. His puppy classes start on July 31st and I can't wait. He also has accidents here and there in the house but 90 % is all done outside and treats and partying follows each time! Ted sleeps from anywhere from 9-10 pm til about 5:45-6:00am in his pen in the kitchen. He never uses the pee pad in the pen except to lie on and holds it til we quickly get him out on the lawn.
After his RLH in the evening he likes to get up and snuggle with my husband and I then one more outdoor break and off to bed we all go!
I did pick up bitter apple spray today and it sure works. I sprayed the bottom of my couch, the bottom of my curtains and my feet and legs. Worked like a charm
I won't lie, I will be happier when Ted gets through the worst of his teething but overall love the little guy to pieces:whoo:


----------



## Sparkle

Yes, I forgot to mention the teething! Kallie has several more teeth than she did this time last week. She wants to chew on anything/everything she can get her mouth on. I keep saying I'm not your chewtoy, here use this instead!. I have the bitter apple spray too & am using it. It does work well. A loud ouch when she bites too hard gets me kisses right away. Right now she's sound asleep snuggled up to DH in his recliner. Was hoping to keep her awake a little longer, but she's just exhausted. It sounds like Ted & Kallie are right at the same stage.

How about you other new owners? Are you right with us?


----------



## DeeDee

I'll chime in even though we don't fit the "criteria" exactly ...

My second Hav Kai joined the household in June shortly before Father's Day. But he was already 15 weeks old. I've experienced zero chewing issues with him or with my other Hav Kiki who was ~12 weeks old when she came home last year. Due to the age I suspect I bypassed a lot of those chewing issues but I also allowed them to chew on bully sticks or flossies.

Whereas Kiki rarely barks, Kai likes to bark for a variety of reasons. My least favorite is the 3 am bark. 

Kai just had his second trip to the groomer. The first time was just to have the bangs/face trimmed so the hair wouldn't bother his eyes which are prone to tearing. The second time was for a puppy cut. He did great --- very thankful the breeder introduced him to brushing and combing at an early age.

If only the housebreaking phase was complete ...


----------



## Sparkle

Anyone's welcome to chime in. We have very loose "criteria"!! Was just trying to give those of us that have babies all around the same age some idea if we're going thru things along or if they're all at the same stage.


----------



## lise

Where are you Dory?


----------



## Dory

Quincy will be 13 weeks old on Wed. and at his last vet appt he weighed 6.4 pounds. His next vet appt is tomorrow for his second set of shots. I put him on the scale with me the other day, and I think he's up to almost 7 pounds already!

Q definitely is going through the same thing with the teething and sometimes gets into what I call "puppy frenzy" where he seems to be overstimulated. Last night was the first time I had problems getting him to go into his crate for bed. He wanted to sleep with us. He does spend time on the bed with us in the evening when we watch television, but is usually sleeping/zonked out when I put him in his crate for the night. He went out later than usual last night for his potty break so maybe that had something to do with it?
For the most part he's doing great with going outside to potty. The past two days, though, he's had a couple of poo accidents in the house. I think his system is changing because, like someone else said in a different post, he used to reliably poo about a half hour after eating. Now sometimes it's two hours, sometimes longer. It's hard to tell and I'm not sure if he even knows when he has to go until he actually goes. I do have pee pads, but he always misses them.
I think he's only used the pee pad once to actually pee. He's gone outside the rest of the time. The accidents are always poo and invariably he's near the pad, but doesn't quite hit it. If I'm not quick enough, he'll try eating it...yuck! He usually goes out for the last time at about 10:30 p.m. and will wake me up at around 5:00 a.m. to go out.

He very smart just like all of the Havs I have read about here on the forum. He is doing great with learning sit, fetch, bring it back, drop it (kind of) and lay down :whoo:

I can get him to sit for some brushing/combing on the table pretty well, but he doesn't enjoy it one bit. I have to time it just right so that he's not in "play mode" and I keep a bag of kibble up there and treat him when he's for being good. I had planned on giving him a bath yesterday, but it was raining outside and he would have just gotten all muddy, so I'm shooting for today.

Hubby and I were like Laurel and Hardy yesterday trying to trim his nails (we have the pet nail grinder). Finally, hubby gave up and said, "just pay the extra $7.00 at the vet on Tuesday for them to do it." Poor Q! LOL It's hard to judge how far to go because some of his nails are white and some are black. I'm so afraid I'll do it too short and hurt him.

We are on the list for puppy kindergarten which is hopefully going to start in August. He should have all of his shots by then, so that will be good.

I am going to try and get his new car seat in my truck today and maybe take him for a ride and see if he's better in that than in his Sherpa carrier. He's kind of nosy and wants to see what's going on, so the carrier isn't working out so well.

As for eating, he is eating three times a day. I feed him the Acana Ranchlands dry food and Wellness Puppy canned food. In the morning and evening he gets 1/4 c dry plus 1 TBS canned. Midday he gets about 1/4 c of just dry food. I spread it around his expen and he likes eating it off the floor better than eating it in his bowl. I'll use that noonday food for his grooming treats too.

His socialization is going pretty well, I think. We've had people come to the house to meet him and play with him and he does well. He's a little tentative at first, but warms up within a couple of minutes. Again, the timing is the big thing. If he's just woken up from a nap, he's not as quick to warm up. He's kind of like me in the morning needing to wake up before I'm sociable LOL.
We haven't taken him out in public anywhere yet, but we're going to try and bring him someplace like Lowe's, etc. Without all of his shots, I've been a little hesitant to bring him out and about. I know there is a lot of different thoughts about the vaccination thing and with bringing puppy out and about, but I'm trying to err on the side of caution.

So I think I'm rambling now...here's a couple of pics of Q. It's hard to get a non blurry picture of him because he's constantly on the move. I know they are a little big, but I have them stored on Photobucket, so I'm not sure how to resize them. The last time I tried to upload an attachment, it didn't work for some reason.


----------



## mamacjt

Dory, your Quincy is adorable!! I'd like to give him a big squeeze! Sooo cute!


----------



## lise

Aw, Dory he is so cute. Nice that he has a choice of beds beside each other! I felt ok bringing Ted out yesterday because he is just so easy to pick up if there is anything that I dont like or see. The sidewalks are clean and I really need to make sure Ted gets out and sees and hears the sounds of real life since my house doesnt provide any of that. I know the fear though because it took me this long to get the nerve up to do it. The worst is cigarette butts. There aren't many in the town because they have disposal vessels on every corner but there are always people who I guess just find that not convienant enough!
I too tried but failed at the nails. I have clipped the hair on his pads and a few choice privacy areas and bathed him twice, but I have a real hard time seeing his nails. Once I get them to pop out, Ted is done with it! He is going to the vet this Wednesday so I'll get them to do his nails then.
Ted has never been on our bed and is no where near trustworthy to me potty wise to start. When the nights get cool and he's a few months older, maybe!
Somehow I think one thing for sure, we are all sleep deprived!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Dory

mamacjt said:


> Dory, your Quincy is adorable!! I'd like to give him a big squeeze! Sooo cute!


Thanks! The problem is that he KNOWS he's cute and tries to use it to his advantage with those puppy eyes LOL 
He is definitely in the "testing" phase!


----------



## Dory

lise said:


> Aw, Dory he is so cute. Nice that he has a choice of beds beside each other! I felt ok bringing Ted out yesterday because he is just so easy to pick up if there is anything that I dont like or see. The sidewalks are clean and I really need to make sure Ted gets out and sees and hears the sounds of real life since my house doesnt provide any of that. I know the fear though because it took me this long to get the nerve up to do it. The worst is cigarette butts. There aren't many in the town because they have disposal vessels on every corner but there are always people who I guess just find that not convienant enough!
> I too tried but failed at the nails. I have clipped the hair on his pads and a few choice privacy areas and bathed him twice, but I have a real hard time seeing his nails. Once I get them to pop out, Ted is done with it! He is going to the vet this Wednesday so I'll get them to do his nails then.
> Ted has never been on our bed and is no where near trustworthy to me potty wise to start. When the nights get cool and he's a few months older, maybe!
> Somehow I think one thing for sure, we are all sleep deprived!!:biggrin1:


Very true about being sleep deprived LOL. I didn't mention it in my other post, but when he goes to bed in his crate, he is right beside my bed with the crate door open and pee pads just outside. He has chosen to not use the pee pads even during the night. I am impressed with him for sure.

We are very lucky here in that we have a fenced in yard and there is traffic on the street we live on. There is also all kinds of wildlife sounds for him to take in because our house is surrounded on three sides by apple orchard. Love having no neighbors! He was pretty curious about the chipmunk and stops to listen to the birds squawking. Last evening/this morning was his first time being out in the rain. It didn't really bother him much, but he's not too fond of his feet getting wet LOL.

I do want to take him out and about - I wish I was as brave as you, Lise LOL.
He should have his last set of shots by the second week in August, so we're going to take a trip to see my family for my grandson's third birthday. It will be a 2.5 hour trip, so I really need to get him comfortable with riding in the car.

Anyway, today he is testing me and being stubborn. But at the moment, he is sleeping in his crate and looks so darn cute that I can't be aggravated with him for too long :biggrin1:


----------



## Sparkle

Dory said:


> he is sleeping in his crate and looks so darn cute that I can't be aggravated with him for too long :biggrin1:


I hear you, Dory! I said the same thing last night when Kallie was pulling on a berber carpet thread. Told DH it's a darned good thing she's so cute!

Sounds like all 3 of us are right there at the same spot with the pups. Where are Comet & Benjamin's owners? They need to update us too.

Oh, I took away Kallie's pee pads today. DH thinks that's why she has accidents. She can use pee pads in the house, so she thinks she can go anywhere in the house. I don't agree, but some things you just have to prove.


----------



## Hercules' family

*Introducing Hercules*

Hello all. We are first time Havenese owers, and so far, absolutely not dissapointed in our choice of new puppy. 
Hercules was born April 25, he's currently 3lbs 2 oz, and we have had him since July 7. Alot has happened to us and him since he joined our family. Mostly good. . Unfortunately, he became ill 36 hours after we brought him home, vomitting and such. He had to spend 2 days at the vet clinic. Unknown cause, and we know he didnt eat anything wrong as we watched him constantly. Anyways, iv and antibiotics and he is even more happyand energetic than day one. 
Crate training got off to rough start, but we are back on track. He sleeps in his kennel at eye level beside the bed right through until my hubby wakes up.
Housetraing has had its challenges. We have a 4 yr old BlueHeeler x Lab that he likes to follow and mimic outside and that has helped. But for some reason, he prefers to pee on a rug in our bedroom. 
Socializing has been great. The first day we brought him home, he trotted around quite confidently, not concerned about anything. Not even our 85lb Jorja, (this is where the name Hercules started). He quite likes car/ truck rides and meeting new people and dogs We have started leash training, which was more succesful when walking with Jorja as well, he follows her.
So far, everyone adores our new little guy. And he has proven to be very bright and brings a smile to everyone, (except when he gets hold of my hubby's shoes). And I just love him. No regrets.eace:


----------



## Sparkle

A big welcome to Hercules! He's right there in our Spring Birthday babies. Aren't they the most charming breed ever??!! First Hav for me.........what have I been thinking for yrs? Shoulda had a HAV.


----------



## Hercules' family

Not sure how to get his pictures to show. I uploaded. :frusty: I will try attaching


----------



## RickR

I think you should have just one pee pad in the house. I agree with your DH!


----------



## Sparkle

I only had 1 pee pad (sorry, I think I wrote pads instead of pad). It was in her ex-pen where she is while I'm at work. That's the one I removed this morning. She's in the pen for 4 hrs, then I go home for lunch for 1 hr, then back into the pen for 4 more hrs. She's used the pee pad in the pen, but it's elsewhere in the house that she seems to think it's ok to go also.

Hercules is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Dory

Hercules is adorable! Congrats on your new addition 

Quincy is our first Hav and I am so in love with this breed that I've convinced hubby we are getting another one when Q is a little older


----------



## lise

Testing is a nice phrase to useound: I still think Ted is in his "crazy" phrase!! Good he is a cutey too!


----------



## lise

Hercules is adorable and born on my daughters birthday! Hercules is tiny like my Ted. He is the same age (Apr 23) and a little over 3 pounds. He goes Wednesday for his second set of shots and I will get him properly weighed then! I look forward to seeing more pics as Hercules grows up!


----------



## BearsMom

This is my 1st post....but it seems appropriate to post with this question/topic  
Hi all, my name is Dana and I got my 1st puppy EVER on June 14th (I'm 30....and had a cat for 20 years....so clueless about dogs, I am!). I've been checking out this site for about a week now and reading so much helpful info  
Anyway, Bear is my 17 week old, male Havanese baby. (I'm figuring out how to get a pic up on here...). He's mainly black with a little white in him as well. Right now, he is BIG into chewing. I feel so bad because he is constantly chewing on things and I can only imagine how his gums/teeth feel with the teething. He has many many toys to chew and doesn't prefer anything cold or wet. 
The house training is coming along. He definitely still has accidents in the house but I try to take him out almost every hour and a half. Thankfully though, no crate accidents. Speaking of, he's crated every night from about 10pm-6am...and he has a good sense of time....he consistently lets me know that it's time to get up 
He follows me everywhere! I love him dearly but sometimes I shut the bathroom door to get a moment alone lol. I think that I am starting to get the hang of this.....but I'm sure it will take time.
I enrolled him in puppy classes but I'm not sure how helpful they will be. He definitely needs to learn "Leave it," -I hope they cover that soon! 

Anyway, any tips anyone would like to throw out there is appreciated  
He has stolen my heart in the past 4 weeks and is now part of the family.


----------



## lise

*3 words*



BearsMom said:


> This is my 1st post....but it seems appropriate to post with this question/topic
> Hi all, my name is Dana and I got my 1st puppy EVER on June 14th (I'm 30....and had a cat for 20 years....so clueless about dogs, I am!). I've been checking out this site for about a week now and reading so much helpful info
> Anyway, Bear is my 17 week old, male Havanese baby. (I'm figuring out how to get a pic up on here...). He's mainly black with a little white in him as well. Right now, he is BIG into chewing. I feel so bad because he is constantly chewing on things and I can only imagine how his gums/teeth feel with the teething. He has many many toys to chew and doesn't prefer anything cold or wet.
> The house training is coming along. He definitely still has accidents in the house but I try to take him out almost every hour and a half. Thankfully though, no crate accidents. Speaking of, he's crated every night from about 10pm-6am...and he has a good sense of time....he consistently lets me know that it's time to get up
> He follows me everywhere! I love him dearly but sometimes I shut the bathroom door to get a moment alone lol. I think that I am starting to get the hang of this.....but I'm sure it will take time.
> I enrolled him in puppy classes but I'm not sure how helpful they will be. He definitely needs to learn "Leave it," -I hope they cover that soon!
> 
> Anyway, any tips anyone would like to throw out there is appreciated
> He has stolen my heart in the past 4 weeks and is now part of the family.


Go out and buy Bitter apple spray.(its exactly for this purpose) Spray it on your feet and anything else that you dont want chewed. Works miracles!


----------



## Sparkle

Dana, you sure picked a good breed for a 1st dog! Aren't they just the cutest, funniest little things ever?? I'm often saying "I have a little shadow that goes in & out with me...." Kallie follows me everywhere. This forum is the most informative place I've found about Havanese. And the people here are so quick to offer suggestions/support/advise. 

Tonight we went thru what I would compare to the "terrible twos". About 8:00 pm (hr before bedtime) Kallie turns into a little terror. Into everything, chewing on anything she can get her little needle teeth on. It's so much like a 2 yr old child that's too tired, needs to go to bed, but is fighting sleep & wound tighter than a drum. 30 minutes later & she's laying beside me almost asleep. And lovey as can be. But this time right before bedtime is her terror time. Just another stage that she'll grow out of. I just don't want to confine her right before putting her in her crate for the night. So I just patiently keep distracting her & giving her appropriate things to chew on. But it does try the patience sometimes! LOL


----------



## emichel

I've enjoyed hearing about all your puppies. For now, here's just a quick update. Benjamin's doing great! Funny thing, now that I have him and am back to work full time, I have very little time to post anything on Havanese Forums! He comes to work with me every day M-F, and is just an angel puppy. I have the same pen/crate setup at work as at home (except at home the pen is 30 inches high, more on that later). Anyway, I have the pens set up to be just 2 feet by 4 feet, with just enough room for him to lie down on one end and go potty on the other. He also potties outside now, but at first did not because I wasn't walking him in the grass yet. He will sit in his crate at work quietly chewing on a toy or napping while I am working, joyfully greet visitors when they come in, and run like crazy when we go out for walks. Walking around with him on urban sidewalks is like I imagine it would be to travel with a rock star. We can't go half a block without people stopping us, saying "oh he's so cute, what is he, how old is he, how big will he get?" Over and over and over. I don't really mind, and he certainly doesn't, he wags his tail and happily greets every person and dog we meet. He also loves bugs, pine cones, pretty much everything. Well, I'll write more later, just wanted to check in since I have been AWOL.  Benjamin is now 13 weeks old, and it's hard to believe he's only been with me for 4 weeks. I love him so much I can hardly stand it.

Oh, also, we've been going to Puppy Playtime at a local training center at least twice a week, and we started the beginning training classes yesterday.

-- Eileen


----------



## Sparkle

So glad for an update on Benjamin. Thanks, Eileen! I think we've chosen the best puppies ever! I'm so envious that you can take him to work with you. I'd love to be able to do that. Keep us updated!


----------



## lise

Great to hear from the 2 of you. Benjamin sounds like he is doing amazingly! How big is Benjamin now?
Its hard to imagine that they were not in our life just a short while ago. Our whole lives have been completely turned upside down and I dont think anyone of us minds


----------



## Dory

Help! I'm sure you guys are going through the same thing as me..what are you doing about the chewing frenzy? Q has plenty of chew toys, so that's not a problem and he hasn't been chewing the furniture or anything. But he has this thing about grabbing clothing, ankles, hands, etc. I try to redirect him to his chew toys, but sometimes it seems like he just is out of his mind. I'm sure his poor mouth is sore from the new teeth coming in, but holy crap! He's also started lunging at my hubby's face and has actually caught him in the nose a couple of times. How do we prevent him from doing this? I have actually gotten up and left the room several times and that seems to help once in a while, but not always. He's also started to not want to go into his crate at night. He wants to sleep in the bed with us. Granted, he has been good about not having accidents during the night, but I still don't trust him a hundred percent. He is a puppy after all. 
So how do I calm this crazy dog down when he starts in with the frenzied biting/trying to pull and chew on us humans? When he gets into that mode, it's like a two year old having a tantrum without the crying. :frusty:


----------



## lise

Dory said:


> Help! I'm sure you guys are going through the same thing as me..what are you doing about the chewing frenzy? Q has plenty of chew toys, so that's not a problem and he hasn't been chewing the furniture or anything. But he has this thing about grabbing clothing, ankles, hands, etc. I try to redirect him to his chew toys, but sometimes it seems like he just is out of his mind. I'm sure his poor mouth is sore from the new teeth coming in, but holy crap! He's also started lunging at my hubby's face and has actually caught him in the nose a couple of times. How do we prevent him from doing this? I have actually gotten up and left the room several times and that seems to help once in a while, but not always. He's also started to not want to go into his crate at night. He wants to sleep in the bed with us. Granted, he has been good about not having accidents during the night, but I still don't trust him a hundred percent. He is a puppy after all.
> So how do I calm this crazy dog down when he starts in with the frenzied biting/trying to pull and chew on us humans? When he gets into that mode, it's like a two year old having a tantrum without the crying. :frusty:


Hey Dory, please refer to my crazy episodes thread. My complaint was basically the same. Ted I must say has calmed done by about 1/3 since I started using the bitter apple spray. I think he remembers the times I have put it on us and ignores our feet and calves and thighs for the most part. I to try to redirect Ted by asking him to come and sit or by dropping his leash and walking away. This morning I sent him out of my room and closed the door for a few minutes. That helped too. Do you have Q's crate in a pen. Teds is and he loves his pen if he knows I am around. Maybe that is another place to put him when he is unmanageable. One of the things that was mentioned that helped in my thread was, hand feeding. I start off every one of Teds meals by hand feeding him.I let him eat the rest but it sort of showed him that I was in charge and he also doesn't bite my hands at all while feeding him. Guess its the old saying "Don't bite the hand that feeds you" I have had my hubby hand feed him too! Ted is an angel in the boat for some reason. All he wants to do is cuddle or lay across my legs during the whole ride. Maybe its time to take up boatingound:
Take solice in knowing that at least you and I are going through the same thing, so it must be a stage! PM me anytime on FB if you want to talk
PS. Ted has chewed the underneath of our couch too!


----------



## Sparkle

Dory, I'm right there with you! I read your post to DH & he started laughing & said "Tell her when she figures it out to let us know!" Like you, I've put chewtoys in her mouth, got up & walked away. Yelled OUCH! Sometimes something works, sometimes it doesn't. Neighbor trainer suggested something that does work. When the biting gets too hard, I grab Kallie under her front legs, say NO BITE, turn her away from me & hold her straight out til she stops wiggling (about 2 seconds for her!). Then set her down. She becomes very lovey instantly. I then love on her & tell her Good Kallie! I started that Fri evening & will say that her biting/nipping is no where near as hard as it was previously. I know there will probably be some that don't agree with this method, but it's working for us so far. Trainer said they don't like being held away from you in mid-air, so they learn this consequence quickly. Personally, I see no cruelty or abusiveness in this. No spanking/hitting/yelling involved. Just a firm No Bite! She still mouths us, but it's a much softer mouth.


----------



## Dory

Thanks for the posts Lise and Pat! Lise, I remember your post from before and the bitter apple. I guess I don't want to spray that on myself unless it's a last resort. I worry that he'll not want to come near me at all once he tastes it LOL.

Pat, quite by accident I tried what you described in your post. Not quite holding him in the air, but holding him under his front legs with his back legs on the floor and it seemed to work for a minute LOL. I've also tried just wrapping him up in my arms and hugging him to me and that seems to work for a minute too. I know that he's probably just as frustrated as I am so I'm trying really hard to be empathetic!
If I find something that works especially well I'll let you guys know  I have a feeling, though, that it's just a matter of waiting it out.


----------



## lise

Dory said:


> Thanks for the posts Lise and Pat! Lise, I remember your post from before and the bitter apple. I guess I don't want to spray that on myself unless it's a last resort. I worry that he'll not want to come near me at all once he tastes it LOL.
> 
> Pat, quite by accident I tried what you described in your post. Not quite holding him in the air, but holding him under his front legs with his back legs on the floor and it seemed to work for a minute LOL. I've also tried just wrapping him up in my arms and hugging him to me and that seems to work for a minute too. I know that he's probably just as frustrated as I am so I'm trying really hard to be empathetic!
> If I find something that works especially well I'll let you guys know  I have a feeling, though, that it's just a matter of waiting it out.


Put it on yourself. It never stops Ted from coming back with me. He is at my feet constantly. He even stays in the bathroom when I shower and I have to keep the curtain somewhat open so he can see me. Ted has figured out that I dont always have the spray on, so he checks me out each and every time. He also recognizes the bottle, so sometimes just picking up the bottle does it. Spraying your feet for a bit and your company that comes in makes everyone happy including Q who will have a happier owner!
It wont change your relationaship one bit, except you will be happier


----------



## Sammi's Mama

*New Member- New Havanese Owner*

Hi! I am new to the board and new to the breed. I got my little girl Sammi Jo on June 23 at 10 weeks. She is such a cutie and loved by all. She is currently around 5 lbs at 14weeks. I start puppy classes this week (first week is humans only). She will probably be a lot easier to train than I am!

I was glad to read that others are experiencing what I am experiencing. She is a VERY picky eater and chewing up a storm! I have never had a dog that was a picky eater so of course I try everything to get her to eat (I know it is bad to hand feed but..)

I did have a question for those that are familiar with the Havanese. My little girl scratches at her ear all the time and I have tried cleaning it which seems to help for a bit. It does have an odor. I am scheduled to take her in for 3rd round of shots next week but wasn't sure if I should wait that long to get it looked at. My last little girl was a Yorkie so I didn't have ear issues (they stood up). I don't like taking her in to the vet any more than I have to since she hasn't completed her shots.

Any advice would be great!!!

Rhonda


----------



## Sparkle

Rhonda, just from my experience, if the ear has an odor, sounds like she needs meds to treat. I would call the vet's office & explain the situation. I don't think I'd want to wait til next week to get it checked. Could be a huge issue by then. But I certainly understand the not wanting to take her to the vet any more than necessary. They're just like little kids - they don't get sick when it's convenient!!

I think since she's has 2 rounds of shots she should be pretty well protected. I'm sure others can address this also. If you don't get responses from your post on this thread, then I'd suggest you start another one under general to get more reads to your question.

Glad to have you aboard. We got Kallie on June 22, so we're at the same age. A word of advise about the picky eating - don't fret over it. If she gets hungry she'll eat. I went down that path with a Maltese, worried myself over her, tried several kinds of food, bribed her with chicken broth, etc. Until my vet said cut out all treats and just give her the dry food (a good quality food). Took her a few days, but that's what she ate for the rest of her life with no more pickiness! Ice cubes for treats and meds stuffed into green beans raw from a can. Maintained her weigh within a 2 oz variance for 6 yrs. Imagine it being a child that can have candy or veggies. Which do you think they would prefer?

Don't forget to post pictures of Sammi Jo!!!


----------



## Sammi's Mama

*Thanks for info on Sammi*

Thank you for your reply. I think I will take her in tomorrow. I can't stand the thought of the little girl being uncomfortable. Like I said this is the first floppy ear I have had in a long time! I think you may be right on the treats! I guess I just needed to hear it to make it click! We have been potty training so she has been getting freeze dried chicken liver snack which I am sure is better than her food! She is on Blue Basic by Blue Buffalo. The breeder had her on Eukanuba but I slowly changed that. That food produced some stinky poo! And it didn't help that she was a poop eater at first (only if it happens in the crate or the house- not outside). I think she was just trying to clean up her mess! Now that potty training is going great we haven't had an issue.

Thanks again!!!! Kallie is precious! Sammi is black with tan points. I hope to get a picture of her posted soon!


----------



## lise

Welcome Sammi and Rhonda. Its a great forum here with lots of good info and friendly people!
I don't think hand feeding is bad. It was one of the suggestions when I was finding that Ted was getting way too chewey on his humans! I start by hand feeding him a few kibble then he eats the rest on his own.
I hope Sammis ear is ok. :welcome:


----------



## Sammi's Mama

*Sammi update*

Thanks for recommending I go as soon as possible. Yeast! Not a lot but still I know yeast infections can turn ugly. They couldn't detect it by looking at it and thought her ears looked fine but did the cytology and found it was yeast. She is on Otomax for 5 days.

I know that yeast in ears can be signs of a food allergy. She was scratching when I first got her and I switched her from chicken based diet to turkey and potato. We are still in the process of switching so I hope it gets better.

Anyone have experience with food allergies? I read that chicken can be a problem so that is why I went with the turkey. Not a lot of options out there for puppy food.

Thanks!!!


----------



## lise

Sammi's Mama said:


> Thanks for recommending I go as soon as possible. Yeast! Not a lot but still I know yeast infections can turn ugly. They couldn't detect it by looking at it and thought her ears looked fine but did the cytology and found it was yeast. She is on Otomax for 5 days.
> 
> I know that yeast in ears can be signs of a food allergy. She was scratching when I first got her and I switched her from chicken based diet to turkey and potato. We are still in the process of switching so I hope it gets better.
> 
> Anyone have experience with food allergies? I read that chicken can be a problem so that is why I went with the turkey. Not a lot of options out there for puppy food.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I am keeping Ted grain free/corn free and beef free. So far so good. I saw the food allergies on the forum so I figured I would eliminate the culprits before rather than after plus my grandsons have gluten issues so I figured I would keep it Gluten free for them too, so they can handle the food.


----------



## Dory

Sammi's Mama said:


> Thanks for recommending I go as soon as possible. Yeast! Not a lot but still I know yeast infections can turn ugly. They couldn't detect it by looking at it and thought her ears looked fine but did the cytology and found it was yeast. She is on Otomax for 5 days.
> 
> I know that yeast in ears can be signs of a food allergy. She was scratching when I first got her and I switched her from chicken based diet to turkey and potato. We are still in the process of switching so I hope it gets better.
> 
> Anyone have experience with food allergies? I read that chicken can be a problem so that is why I went with the turkey. Not a lot of options out there for puppy food.
> 
> Thanks!!!


My Lhasa had food allergies so we put him on grain free. Quincy was eating grain free with the breeder, so I just kept him on what he was already eating; Acana Ranchlands. I use the kibble as training treats too. He loves the food and always gobbles it up.


----------



## Dory

So I think I might have figured out the frenzy and biting thing! I have been monitoring his out to pee/poop time and noticed the last couple of nights that when he gets that way (biting my arms, pulling on my shirt, etc) he has to go out! Talk about feeling stupid for not understanding what he's trying to tell me LOL So when he starts acting out, I bring him outside and nine times out of ten he has to potty. :brick:


----------



## lise

Yep I think we are being outsmarted!ound:


----------



## lise

So I have taught Ted to "leave it" and "quiet" and he has calmed right down. He really doesn't ankle bite so much as pull at my pants and wait for the command so he can have a treat. (Smartypants) I think he realizes that hubby and I are ahead of him in the pack and respects the pecking order now! He is really enjoying going for walks instead of hanging around the yard now too.
Ted also prefers to hang with me on the couch in the evening instead of his pen. I put him in when I am going to bed now.
The house is much quieter now than a few days ago.
Tomorrow my grandsons are coming over for a sleepover, so all hell will break loose again!


----------



## mcc.christina

Dory said:


> <I am going to try and get his new car seat in my truck today and maybe take him for a ride and see if he's better in that than in his Sherpa carrier. He's kind of nosy and wants to see what's going on, so the carrier isn't working out so well. >
> 
> Hi Dory, wondering how the car seat went over? Which one did you get? Eloise is the same way in the car. Although she is getting better, I know she would be much happier in a car seat and harness than her soft sided carrier. I am taking her on a two hour car trip in a few weeks, and will occasionally take her to my hometown which is 3.5 hours away.
> 
> My computer is dead and I am currently using my ipad or else I would add a picture of Eloise.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lise

So how are all of you doing at the 6 month mark. Ted seems to have lost his ability to "come" He just wants to be chased. He has also had a few accidents in my room on the rug too in the past 2 days. I am hoping this is a teen thing or teething as I have now found 2 teeth on the carpet. He still needs his kibble softened with water to eat it too.


----------



## Anna6

Nina just turned 6 months old and 6 lbs. I just found out she is chewing the corners of the base boards. Lot of loose teeth! I buy chewing toys all the time and make sure she gets lots of excericse so she doesn't get bored. She also likes to be chased and also do the chasing. She is used to her weekly baths now but definitely not thrilled about them. The blowdryer is even further down the list but we keep using it so as winter comes we can dry her. She growls and gets very possesive of her Duck jerky. I am not too thrilled about it and am nervous that she will bite one of us. Normally she is a sweetie but the jerky brings out the beast in her. Anyone with tips on how to make her a little less possesive? She is in her crate or supervised in the house else she will also pee in the house. She prefers rugs over the hard wood floors. Yuck!


----------



## lise

Ted doesn't like the blow dryer but is getting used to the sound of it. I bring him in my bathroom while I blow dry my hair and a lot of the time, now, he just lies there while I do it where before he used to run as fast as he could out of the room. For the jerky part you should probably start hand feeding Nina and put your hand in her dish or take the jerky from her while she has it. When she doesn't growl tell her what good girl she is and give her back her jerky. Do it often and she will learn that you have the control over her food. As for the bathroom, Ted has about 4 signs that he gives me to go. When he has had a couple of accidents lately it was me that missed his signs. Nina probably did something first to tell you but you didnt realize. I do that and pay for it soon after!


----------



## Anna6

*Nina and her duck jerky.*




lise said:


> For the jerky part you should probably start hand feeding Nina and put your hand in her dish or take the jerky from her while she has it. When she doesn't growl tell her what good girl she is and give her back her jerky. Do it often and she will learn that you have the control over her food.


Well I have DH working with her and the jerky. Nina looks too much like she is possessed and scares the woozers out of me. Nothing like my sweet Nina. This 6 pounder has me whooped when it comes to the jerky.:behindsofa:


----------



## Sparkle

Thanks for reviving this thread. Nice to get update on all of our 1/2 yr olds! Kallie's 10.2 lbs now. Doesn't mind her daily grooming (of course she'd rather be doing her RLH). She's also in the bathroom with me each morning & watches me like she's taking lessons on applying makeup & doing her hair! While blow-drying my hair, she stand up so I can "do Kallie", aiming the dryer at her. So cute. Potty training has been a challenge to say the least! Yesterday was perfect. Today, who knows. Our house is large & family room is on lower level. I've always taken her out the patio door from the family room. So if we're on main floor, it's difficult for her to give me definite signal. She barks, but she also barks if she wants to play. The same bark. She never pees in the house, but the poopy thing is hit or miss. I know she has too much free-roam of the house, so I've really been blocking her down to smaller areas & that's helping. We still have major potty parties when she goes outside. But I'm REALLY worried about winter & outside pottying.Now wishing I'd stuck w/peepads! She has lots of her "big girl teeth" now. She's lost 1 of the long needle canine teeth. Can't wait til the other 3 fall out! My gosh those things are sharp. We've finally had success with the carsickness issue. Short rides (about 2 miles) with NO DROOLING in the past couple of weeks. :whoo: This is a major hurdle for us. Sleeps w/us every night, never had an accident in bed. She knows when it's bedtime & I get "the look" if I'm not ready when she is. At 6 months, I can say that she's been the best addition to our lives. DH & I adore her!


----------



## lise

Anna6 said:


> Well I have DH working with her and the jerky. Nina looks too much like she is possessed and scares the woozers out of me. Nothing like my sweet Nina. This 6 pounder has me whooped when it comes to the jerky.:behindsofa:


Dont be afraid, they are all talk! Ted can sound and look possessed but when I confront him with it, he does nothing! I guess they are "all bark, no bite" as they say.


----------



## lise

Sparkle said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread. Nice to get update on all of our 1/2 yr olds! Kallie's 10.2 lbs now. Doesn't mind her daily grooming (of course she'd rather be doing her RLH). She's also in the bathroom with me each morning & watches me like she's taking lessons on applying makeup & doing her hair! While blow-drying my hair, she stand up so I can "do Kallie", aiming the dryer at her. So cute. Potty training has been a challenge to say the least! Yesterday was perfect. Today, who knows. Our house is large & family room is on lower level. I've always taken her out the patio door from the family room. So if we're on main floor, it's difficult for her to give me definite signal. She barks, but she also barks if she wants to play. The same bark. She never pees in the house, but the poopy thing is hit or miss. I know she has too much free-roam of the house, so I've really been blocking her down to smaller areas & that's helping. We still have major potty parties when she goes outside. But I'm REALLY worried about winter & outside pottying.Now wishing I'd stuck w/peepads! She has lots of her "big girl teeth" now. She's lost 1 of the long needle canine teeth. Can't wait til the other 3 fall out! My gosh those things are sharp. We've finally had success with the carsickness issue. Short rides (about 2 miles) with NO DROOLING in the past couple of weeks. :whoo: This is a major hurdle for us. Sleeps w/us every night, never had an accident in bed. She knows when it's bedtime & I get "the look" if I'm not ready when she is. At 6 months, I can say that she's been the best addition to our lives. DH & I adore her!


Its great to see everyones challenges (not that I'm glad we have them). As I looked at Ted and his newest challenges I just needed to hear from the other 6 monthers that I wasn't doing an awful job. Seems like the past 3 weeks Ted took 2 Giant steps backwards. Trying to decide if I should get a few private lessons or go back to basic obedience! He seems so "off" ight now, I'm wondering if I should get the teeting part over first.


----------



## Anna6

lise said:


> Dont be afraid, they are all talk! Ted can sound and look possessed but when I confront him with it, he does nothing! I guess they are "all bark, no bite" as they say.


OK I will try to think about that. It always takes me a moment before I am comfortable with her again.


----------



## lise

Anna6 said:


> OK I will try to think about that. It always takes me a moment before I am comfortable with her again.


Ted is the same with us. Does whatever my husband asks because he can elevate that authoritive voice but Ted never worries about me. My hubby said its because he doesn't think that we are above them in the pack. Who knows! It would probably really be worth it to get a trainer in your house for 1 or 2 times to see how the 2 of you react at home. I have mine coming to mine in the next few weeks


----------



## Sparkle

Lise, we go thru the same thing with Kallie. Week 1 = great. Week 2 = acting like she's 12 wks old again. Week 3 = best she's ever been. Back & forth. I think it's just the teen rebellion thing. Some days she looks at me like she's never been taught anything! Those are not good days in our house. And I'm guessing the teething hurts & they act up because they don't understand what's going on. Just like a toddler!


----------



## Dory

Quincy turned six months old on 10/18 and is now about 14 pounds and I think he's approximately 11 inches tall. But he doesn't stay still long enough for me to get a real accurate measurement so that's a quick eyeball reading because he thinks the measuring tape is something to play with. He could very well be 10 or 10.5 inches. Our breeder told me last night that his sister (who she kept) is 9.5 pounds and 9.25 tall, so he's definitely the bigger of the two LOL. He's still only getting 1/4 cup of food, three times a day (mixed with about 1/2 TBS of Wellness Puppy) for a little moisture so he's not fat by any means. He gets tons of exercise so he's burning it all off, he's just muscular 

Q is still shy around other dogs, but we are working on that by taking him to puppy play groups and he's still going to his training classes. Like all havs, he is brilliant and learns really quickly. We learned in class that if he starts pulling on leash, to stop and wait for him to stop too, then to start again with him walking by my side. Well, my dude will pull the same thing on me. If I get ahead of him while we're walking, he will stop behind me and make me stop and wait for him LOL.

He has been great about no accidents in the house and will tell me when he has to go out by either coming to get me (whining at me or nosing my leg) or by ringing the bells. He now thinks that the crate in our bedroom is made to sleep on top of (it's got the plastic top - Pet Gear) and not inside of. I believe he thinks it's an extension of the bed since it's at the foot of the bed. 
Since he started climbing out of his ex-pen a few weeks ago, we took that down and he now has the run of the house (except for certain rooms that we block off or close the door to) and he has been very good. We come home and find him sleeping on the loveseat in the living room or on our bed. We do leave the TV on for him and several lights so he's not wandering around in a quiet and dark house. 
He has been losing teeth and I have found several around the house. His breath is really stinky so I hope he's done with it soon LOL. I am thinking about taking him for a vet visit just to have them check to make sure his teeth are coming in okay.
I have just started noticing that I am getting more fur in the brush when I groom him (I am trying to brush him twice a day to get ready for the dreaded blowing coat phase). I bought a really nice CC wood pin brush and he actually doesn't mind when I brush him with that.

We have had some ups and downs with the adolescent thing too, but I think it's just the age. Q can be very stubborn and many times I have had to turn my back or walk away from him to get him to do what I'm asking (especially the come thing). If he sees me walking away or going inside, he will usually run to catch up with me so he doesn't get left behind  We are lucky to have a fenced back yard. 
So that's my update on Quincy! Glad to see updates from all the others who got their havs around the same time


----------



## lise

Quincy sounds like he is doing really well. You sound so much more comfortable about everything with him since you got the new trainer. I think a good trainer makes a world of difference. I guess Q is about double Teds size.Again wishing Ted had a fenced yard to excercise in. Geting pretty yucky out for those 5 walks a day! I have let Ted stay out of his pen twice now when we have been gone for less than half an hour. So far so good although I close all the doors to the bathrooms and bedrooms and the laundry room. Not sure when I will give up his pen, although in the way, its great for when I'm in the office and for sleeping and for when we are out extended periods of time. 
My trainer is coming for a private session on the 17th to see how Ted and I are at home. Should be interesting!


----------



## lise

Sparkle said:


> Lise, we go thru the same thing with Kallie. Week 1 = great. Week 2 = acting like she's 12 wks old again. Week 3 = best she's ever been. Back & forth. I think it's just the teen rebellion thing. Some days she looks at me like she's never been taught anything! Those are not good days in our house. And I'm guessing the teething hurts & they act up because they don't understand what's going on. Just like a toddler!


Everytime I talk with you guys I see that our Havs are all going through the same type of things and it makes me feel much better about Ted! Glad to hear from you guys again. We should do this once a month!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Hi! Can I join in? Oscar was born May 8, and will be 6 months on November 8th. He has been with us for a week and a half now, and what a ride it's been! He had peed in the house for the first few days, but he doesn't do that anymore. He still poops in the house sometimes though- I think because he goes out in the fenced in backyard, he gets so distracted (he loves to play with sticks and leaves) and then when we bring him in, he will have an accident  We are working on it but that's our biggest thing right now. He learned how to go down the stairs by him self yesterday (but it's really funny, since he doesn't know how to do the last stair, so he just jumps from the second step from the bottom). He is still sleeping in his crate (through the night!) and I even had to wake him up this morning when I got up for work! He is in puppy classes (the second one was canceled due to Hurricane Sandy), but he is sitting and going into his crate well. We are working on down (which he does on the leash, but not off). Also, I found a tooth in his ex-pen on Monday. He sounds like he is pretty much on track with all of your little ones which is really nice to hear


----------



## lise

*Join*



Buzzys Mom said:


> Hi! Can I join in? Oscar was born May 8, and will be 6 months on November 8th. He has been with us for a week and a half now, and what a ride it's been! He had peed in the house for the first few days, but he doesn't do that anymore. He still poops in the house sometimes though- I think because he goes out in the fenced in backyard, he gets so distracted (he loves to play with sticks and leaves) and then when we bring him in, he will have an accident  We are working on it but that's our biggest thing right now. He learned how to go down the stairs by him self yesterday (but it's really funny, since he doesn't know how to do the last stair, so he just jumps from the second step from the bottom). He is still sleeping in his crate (through the night!) and I even had to wake him up this morning when I got up for work! He is in puppy classes (the second one was canceled due to Hurricane Sandy), but he is sitting and going into his crate well. We are working on down (which he does on the leash, but not off). Also, I found a tooth in his ex-pen on Monday. He sounds like he is pretty much on track with all of your little ones which is really nice to hear


Of course anyone can join! I think sometimes when you get to see the behaviours of Havs that are near the same age it really helps 
Is this his first classes or were you in some before?


----------



## Sparkle

We're not an exclusive club - we welcome all. There were several of us that got our Hav's around the same time. It's nice to compare notes & see that none of us are really nuts. But we help each other out with different approaches to similar problems.

I think I'll declare it Love Your Hav Day!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

This was his first class- it was last Monday which was the 2nd day we had him. We have him on a tight schedule when we are home, but the pooping in the house is the worst of it. I have even tried taking him out on a leash with no success. Hopefully he will "get it." His newest place to go is by the door to the garage (when he is downstairs), or upstairs in the hallway. we do try to keep him in the pen, but we don't want him confined to it 100% of the time we are home. He is just so fast- like in the middle of a RLH, all of a sudden quiet! Or I get up to go to the bathroom- and so does he. I think I will talk to the trainer about it too.


----------



## Dory

lise said:


> Quincy sounds like he is doing really well. You sound so much more comfortable about everything with him since you got the new trainer. I think a good trainer makes a world of difference. I guess Q is about double Teds size.Again wishing Ted had a fenced yard to excercise in. Geting pretty yucky out for those 5 walks a day! I have let Ted stay out of his pen twice now when we have been gone for less than half an hour. So far so good although I close all the doors to the bathrooms and bedrooms and the laundry room. Not sure when I will give up his pen, although in the way, its great for when I'm in the office and for sleeping and for when we are out extended periods of time.
> My trainer is coming for a private session on the 17th to see how Ted and I are at home. Should be interesting!


You know, I really do feel much better about things since we switched to the new trainer. When I saw the name Ian Dunbar on her recommended reading list, I knew we were on the right track 
You can read her blog here http://blog.timesunion.com/dogtraining/
She is so very patient and kind that it's like night and day from the other person we started with. After class each week, she emails out the information she discussed in class the night before so that we can work on stuff at home. You know how distracting it can be when you're working with your dog and also trying to listen to what the trainer is saying, right? This is great because if I miss something, I know it will be in the handout she sends. It's nice for hubby too because he can't make it to class because of work.
Good luck with the private session!


----------



## lise

Buzzys Mom said:


> This was his first class- it was last Monday which was the 2nd day we had him. We have him on a tight schedule when we are home, but the pooping in the house is the worst of it. I have even tried taking him out on a leash with no success. Hopefully he will "get it." His newest place to go is by the door to the garage (when he is downstairs), or upstairs in the hallway. we do try to keep him in the pen, but we don't want him confined to it 100% of the time we are home. He is just so fast- like in the middle of a RLH, all of a sudden quiet! Or I get up to go to the bathroom- and so does he. I think I will talk to the trainer about it too.


You haven't learned the signs for poo yet. If your puppy poos by the door its because he was hoping to get out the door to do it. He must have given you some crazy sign that you didn't realize meant "I have to go" Most dogs including Havs need to excercise to get the poop flowing thus the poop after RLH. It takes a good walk to get them to poop. They really go about the same amount of times each day. Ted goes poop twice on our first walk of the morning when we wake up. The second one is about an hour after lunch which would be the elimination of breakfast. Middle afternoon is just a pee. Ted then goes for a walk around 6 and goes for the last poop of the day. I bring Ted out again around 10:30-11 pm. Sometimes he poos but usually only a pee. I think thats why it take 2 poos to eliminate first thing in the morning. It has been in there for a long time! Ted either rings the bells at the door that we hung for him or he looks at me and barks til I get up or, if I still haven't paid attention he nips at the outside of my knee!
Puppies like to be confined to a smaller place. Too much room makes them nervous. Close off a couple rooms that you are in if you dont want to use pen.


----------



## Anna6

Lise thank for all the info. I am gleaning a lot out of it. 

Anyone keep their puppy on the leash to potty and go outside only? 

Nina has no potty pads and we have been taking her outside. DH bought grass sods and put in her private poo lawn in a sepperate area in the yard. She came at 5 months, now 6 months, and was not trained. 

I wonder if it takes longer to train her since she came as an untrained older puppy, 5 months or just because she is a smaller breed. My experience has been with very large dogs, German Sheperd, Golden Retriever and Sharpei, all also came as older puppies.


----------



## lise

Ted and I are outside on leash only


----------



## Sparkle

Kallie has started this new poo thing this week. We take her out (on leash as normal) she pees, then spends quite some time sniffing for rabbits. After plenty of time, we come back in & a couple of minutes later she poos. This is driving me crazy! It would be one thing if we had missed her signal, but to take her out, then come back in & poo is unacceptable! Not sure how to correct this.


----------



## Anna6

Sparkle did you see the post by Lise? 

Lise Quote-Most dogs including Havs need to excercise to get the poop flowing thus the poop after RLH. It takes a good walk to get them to poop. 

I was thinking that was true for Nina. Not sure if that factors in with Kallie. No fun on the poo inside. Crossing my fingers that won't happen. Nina has had runny stools twice but made it outside. We did have to cope with a hairy poopy rear and end up giving her a bottom bath. Gross!!!


----------



## Sparkle

I did see Lise's post. Trust me, it's not lack of exercise. She did this in the morning, after DH had taken her out, she peed & did her RLH in the back yard, no poo. Came in, an hr later after more play, I get the signal barking that means I need to potty. Normally it's 1 potty in the morning. I take her back out she pees, still no poo. Then come inside & poops. She gets distracted sooooo easy. She can be right there ready and a neighborhood dog barks a mile away & no more potty for her. Miss Nosey.


----------



## Anna6

Pat I know exactly what you mean. Nina can do that too but fortunately we have been able to make it outside again with her so she could do the poo there. I hope you are able to resolve the poo issues with Kallie soon.


----------



## lise

Ted gets really distracted too. A person or car will do it for him. Now even the geese up in the sky and I have lost his attention completely! Ted has rarely ever had a poo accident in the house. Its always pee accidents when they happen. I'm sure no expert on potty training, just hoping that they get 99% soonound:


----------



## Dory

I'm a little worried about Quincy this morning. He threw up very early and I'm not quite sure why. He seems to be okay now, but I was a little scared this morning. I wonder if it's from swallowing his teeth? His breath is REALLY stinky! Yesterday he only pooped once (which is highly irregular). I'm going to keep a close eye on him today. He's going to the vet tomorrow because I want them to check and make sure all his teeth are coming in/going out like they're supposed to.


----------



## Sparkle

Prayers for Mr Q!!! Good for you getting him in to the vet so quickly. I know sometimes people think we're nuts, but we're so in tune with these babies we know when something's not right. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## lise

Poor Q, hopefully nothing is blocking his bowel, thus the throwup Keep us informed. 
maybe some pumpkin for him?


----------



## Dory

lise said:


> Poor Q, hopefully nothing is blocking his bowel, thus the throwup Keep us informed.
> maybe some pumpkin for him?


He seems okay now. Ate breakfast, did his normal morning poops. We went for a long walk just a couple of minutes ago and he seems back to his old self. I think he might have lost a tooth and in the process of swallowing it, he might have gagged on it. He was coughing like he was trying to get something out. Since all of his chewies and toys had been put up for the night, the only thing it could have been was a tooth. He kept his heartworm pill down when I gave it to him (after watching to make sure breakfast stayed down). We're going to the vet tomorrow to have his teeth looked to make sure they're all coming in okay so I'll mention it to him then. Is Ted's breath really icky smelling?


----------



## Anna6

Praying Quincy is OK.


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Sparkle said:


> I did see Lise's post. Trust me, it's not lack of exercise. She did this in the morning, after DH had taken her out, she peed & did her RLH in the back yard, no poo. Came in, an hr later after more play, I get the signal barking that means I need to potty. Normally it's 1 potty in the morning. I take her back out she pees, still no poo. Then come inside & poops. She gets distracted sooooo easy. She can be right there ready and a neighborhood dog barks a mile away & no more potty for her. Miss Nosey.


This is the same thing with us. I am getting better at recognizing the signs... and always take him out after a training or play session. He pees outside no problem, plays more outside, sniffs around, goes to the door to go back inside and after a few minutes of relaxing in his pen, he just poops. The other day I fed him after, and he pooped WHILE EATING. It was the most bizarre thing I have ever seen (I was watching the whole time). We are still working on it, maybe it's just a phase?


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Dory said:


> He seems okay now. Ate breakfast, did his normal morning poops. We went for a long walk just a couple of minutes ago and he seems back to his old self. I think he might have lost a tooth and in the process of swallowing it, he might have gagged on it. He was coughing like he was trying to get something out. Since all of his chewies and toys had been put up for the night, the only thing it could have been was a tooth. He kept his heartworm pill down when I gave it to him (after watching to make sure breakfast stayed down). We're going to the vet tomorrow to have his teeth looked to make sure they're all coming in okay so I'll mention it to him then. Is Ted's breath really icky smelling?


glad he is doing better. I found one of Oscar's teeth in his pen on Monday. His breath is ATROCIOUS!uke: It was so much better before the tooth fell out.


----------



## Sparkle

Kallie's breath will just about knock you down. And she loves giving me kisses all over my face (especially my eyelids) when we go to bed. Whew!!!


----------



## lise

Dory said:


> He seems okay now. Ate breakfast, did his normal morning poops. We went for a long walk just a couple of minutes ago and he seems back to his old self. I think he might have lost a tooth and in the process of swallowing it, he might have gagged on it. He was coughing like he was trying to get something out. Since all of his chewies and toys had been put up for the night, the only thing it could have been was a tooth. He kept his heartworm pill down when I gave it to him (after watching to make sure breakfast stayed down). We're going to the vet tomorrow to have his teeth looked to make sure they're all coming in okay so I'll mention it to him then. Is Ted's breath really icky smelling?


So glad that Q is fine. I was worried for the both of you. I would have answered earlier but I was out of town yesterday. I have access to my emails and facebook but I dont usually go further than that on my phone when Im away.
I find Teds breath to be different but not terrible. His poos are so hard though. I'm thinking of getting him some pumpkin. I'm assuming its the teething thats affecting his poo


----------



## lise

Buzzys Mom said:


> This is the same thing with us. I am getting better at recognizing the signs... and always take him out after a training or play session. He pees outside no problem, plays more outside, sniffs around, goes to the door to go back inside and after a few minutes of relaxing in his pen, he just poops. The other day I fed him after, and he pooped WHILE EATING. It was the most bizarre thing I have ever seen (I was watching the whole time). We are still working on it, maybe it's just a phase?


Wow, pooping while eating. Maybe a call to the breeder or Vet may be in order. Thats just too weird!


----------



## Anna6

I can't believe it DH shaved off Nina's fur from her back and belly area. I had talked to him about the possibility of trimming the fur on her bum end and toes/feet. Some how he thought I asked him to shave her to the skin. Yikes! I am so upset. It is not super cold here but she tends to get cold quickly and shiver. Not sure what he was thinking. I know it will all grew back but I am still upset. He did not do the bum or the feet and the head so she does not look all the way naked but it is enough.


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Quick Oscar update. He went yesterday accident-free! We have been letting him sleep with us the last few nights, and he wakes me up with kisses when he wants to go out (this morning it was 3 am). I didn't mind, he went out and did his business and then check to see if DH or Buzzy was awake to play. When he realized nobody was, he went to sleep. He woke me up with kisses again at 6 am- I thought it was to play. Nope- he peed on the floor (obviously my fault). I am learning more about him everyday. I am hoping we can go the rest of the day without any accidents. We definitely like him sleeping with us better than the crate- he would freak out in there when he had to go potty. He is much calmer now. He has also discovered tissues and loves to take them out of the garbage cans in the bathroom- we really have to keep an eye on him with that one. My DH was outside doing yard work and gave Oscar free reign of the house- no potty accidents! I like how at this age, you never know what you are going to get- each day is different. 
@Anna- I am so sorry your DH did that- I would be devastated too! It will grow back, and fairly quickly. I have shaved Buzzy down myself a few times- and I haven't done the best job. It takes about 2 weeks before he stops looking stupid.


----------



## Anna6

Buzzys Mom said:


> My DH was outside doing yard work and gave Oscar free reign of the house- no potty accidents!
> @Anna- I am so sorry your DH did that- I would be devastated too! It will grow back, and fairly quickly. I have shaved Buzzy down myself a few times- and I haven't done the best job. It takes about 2 weeks before he stops looking stupid.


That is great news and a big step forward that Oscar can have reign of the house and has no accidents. That is so cute how he cosleeps and wakes you up to go potty.

I am still nervous about letting Nina 6 1/2 months have the run of the place. She was not potty trained before she came and I think now I have to try and undo bad habits but I am hopeful. I always pictured Nina cosleeping with us but I actually moved her crate to the room next to the bedroom. I am in and out so frequently during the night that I was waking Nina. I can still hear her if she wants me but she normally goes through the night and even longer. DH is not sure about having a dog in the bed. It sounds nice to me. I might just sneak her in one of these days.

Thanks for your encouraging words regarding her hair cut. I am still a bit in shock.


----------



## lise

Ted still does not have free reign of the house. If anything he is pretty good with potty training but he gets into everything. Some things could be dangerous and I don't want to pay extra Vet bills if I don't have too.


----------



## Anna6

Lise, I was wondering about that. I have the same concern with Nina. Yesterday, one of my little girls dropped her silly putty and Nina ate part of it. She is fine now. She threw it up and that is what the online info said was one of the possibilities, either vomit or poo out. She also likes to gnaw on the base board and chew on anything plastic or fiber stuffing from chairs and pillows.


----------



## Sparkle

So far we've been really lucky with Kallie not bothering things. She hasn't chewed/destroyed anything. Never chewed on furniture or woodwork. When she was younger & out of her playpen she would go towards electrical cords, be I got her out of that phase really quickly by distracting/giving her one of her many chew toys as replacement. I have a word that I've always used with her that means "that's not for you" or "that's nasty". I say Ackies. I know, my DH says what in world is Ackies??? It's just a word that came out of my mouth the first time she started to chew on something she shouldn't & I've stuck with it. But I like that it's not a word that she will hear someone say frequently. So she definitely knows it means "leave it alone!" She's started into a new phase that I'm loving. She's being so well behaved right now! If she's barking & I tell her to stop, she does! Wow, how nice. No potty accidents for the last several days. She's even started going into her playpen (that's what I call her ex-pen) by herself when I'm finished with my morning routine before going to work. That's really nice!!! For a while I had a battle catching her. I think my little girl is growing up.


----------



## Dory

If Quincy wasn't climbing out of his ex-pen, he'd still be in there when we go out. But now we have had to let him have somewhat free reign. We do close off some rooms so he can't get into them, but he has access to the living room, dining room, kitchen, and bedroom. He has been very good and usually when we come home we find him sleeping on the loveseat. So much for the two comfy crates he has! LOL He prefers sleeping on our bed, the loveseat, or one of our recliners. I suppose it has a lot to do with our scent being on all these things. I still worry when we leave him, but I'm not comfortable with locking him in his crate while we're out. I worry that he'll have to pee/poop and won't be able to get to a pee pad (although he's always held it). I like that he has the option there to be able to use it if he has to. I'm one of those who over analyzes everything LOL. I'm always thinking, what if....


----------



## lise

Dory said:


> If Quincy wasn't climbing out of his ex-pen, he'd still be in there when we go out. But now we have had to let him have somewhat free reign. We do close off some rooms so he can't get into them, but he has access to the living room, dining room, kitchen, and bedroom. He has been very good and usually when we come home we find him sleeping on the loveseat. So much for the two comfy crates he has! LOL He prefers sleeping on our bed, the loveseat, or one of our recliners. I suppose it has a lot to do with our scent being on all these things. I still worry when we leave him, but I'm not comfortable with locking him in his crate while we're out. I worry that he'll have to pee/poop and won't be able to get to a pee pad (although he's always held it). I like that he has the option there to be able to use it if he has to. I'm one of those who over analyzes everything LOL. I'm always thinking, what if....


You kill me Dory. My youngest daughter is an over analyzer too!ound:
Seeing as Ted can,t reach to get up on anything or get out of his pen, I'm using it at least til after Christmas, unless he has a growth spirt!!
Ted still likes our laundry, paper, shoes, leaves, our food.....
On the other hand he doesn't chew on wood or electrical cords! Im a pretty neat house keeper so most of the above is away but Ted does like to try and get things that he can reach. I too have always had a phrase which is "leave it" but ever since teenage hood Ted pretty much ignores all that he has learned. If I have treats in hand he will do all the things I have taught him but come. I think he thinks come probably means "pen" so he runs and I chase him!
Well I have to go, the trainer is coming for an inhome visit today so I have to make sure the house is in order. I bathed Ted last night so he is good, unless he gets the runs or something.....oops over analyzing tooound:


----------



## Sparkle

LOL, I over-analyze too! Drives my DH crazy. I like to be prepared for those what-ifs too.

Lise - if Kallie can get to the laundry basket, all bets are off on the underwear!!! And socks. I make sure the laundry room door is closed. She did that when my FIL & MIL were visiting. I heard MIL laughing while I was doing laundry. She yelled "I think Kallie has someone's underwear!" Good thing we get along well!


----------



## lise

Sparkle said:


> LOL, I over-analyze too! Drives my DH crazy. I like to be prepared for those what-ifs too.
> 
> Lise - if Kallie can get to the laundry basket, all bets are off on the underwear!!! And socks. I make sure the laundry room door is closed. She did that when my FIL & MIL were visiting. I heard MIL laughing while I was doing laundry. She yelled "I think Kallie has someone's underwear!" Good thing we get along well!


My laundry basket is tall but Ted just keeps jumping and tries to grab at anything that may be near the top. My daughters room is another thing. She has just a short one and her laundry doesnt always make it into the basket anyhow. He will take anything although I think socks are his fav with underwear being a close second!


----------



## lise

Update, Teds pen has been put away. He has done 2 long periods over the holidays alone and nothing was out of order when we came back. DH also decided that Ted is sleeping in our bed now. That's going ok although I've never had a dog sleeping with me so I'm trying to get used to it. Office tomorrow, I'm anxious about that as he doesn't like when I'm on the phone!


----------



## Dory

lise said:


> Update, Teds pen has been put away. He has done 2 long periods over the holidays alone and nothing was out of order when we came back. DH also decided that Ted is sleeping in our bed now. That's going ok although I've never had a dog sleeping with me so I'm trying to get used to it. Office tomorrow, I'm anxious about that as he doesn't like when I'm on the phone!


Yay for Ted!

Re: Laundry. OMG Q loves laundry! He tries to "help" me fold the clothes by laying on top of them or unfolding them. I fold clothes on the bed and he's always got his little face right in the basket, along with his front paws, trying to get whatever he can get out. I have come into the room sometimes to find that he has tipped the basket over on the bed and dragged towels out. Trying to "help" me, I'm sure LOL. 
I've been noticing that Q is matting more too. What is usually the blowing coat age? Hard to believe our babies will be nine months old this month, isn't it?


----------



## Sparkle

Kallie's grown into quite a big girl - 12 lbs now! She was perfect with the Christmas tree. Never bothered it at all. Sniffed at some of the lower ornaments, but that was it. Didn't bother the packages either. But she sure did enjoy opening her gifts! Was just too cute to watch. She's starting to mat also. Has 3 on her chest that I can't get out. If I can't get them worked out in the next few days, I'll just have her belly/armpits/lower chest shaved. With the longer hair (skirt) hanging down I don't think you'll really be able to tell. But otherwise she's still mat-free.

I think back to some of our earlier frustrated posts & am just amazed at how far we've come! So for any of you new owners that may happen to be reading this thread - there is light at the end of the tunnel! The issues do resolve with time & patience. I know we're quite happy with our little Princess.


----------



## lise

Dory said:


> Yay for Ted!
> 
> Re: Laundry. OMG Q loves laundry! He tries to "help" me fold the clothes by laying on top of them or unfolding them. I fold clothes on the bed and he's always got his little face right in the basket, along with his front paws, trying to get whatever he can get out. I have come into the room sometimes to find that he has tipped the basket over on the bed and dragged towels out. Trying to "help" me, I'm sure LOL.
> I've been noticing that Q is matting more too. What is usually the blowing coat age? Hard to believe our babies will be nine months old this month, isn't it?


Teds coat has mats too trying my best to use cornstarch and separate them as much as possible . I really don't want his coat cut


----------



## krandall

lise said:


> Teds coat has mats too trying my best to use cornstarch and separate them as much as possible . I really don't want his coat cut


It can be trying, but if you really want to keep him in long coat, it's REALLY important that you get the mats out completely... right down to the skin. And if you (or he!) can't handle it, remember that it will grow back if you decide on a puppy cut through blowing coat stage!!!


----------



## lise

Ya the groomer said last time ( he had no mats) that his new coat was coming in. I think it's that plus the snow balls from the storms the other week that has caused these ones.


----------



## Sparkle

We need to post new pics of our darling babies! I just love that there's several on here that are so close to the same age. Gives us a real good idea of how well they're all progressing. I wish they could all play together!


----------



## lise

I have to get some pics loaded. I'm on an IPad most times now so I have to transfer them to one of my apps to post I believe


----------



## Buzzys Mom

OScar is still chewing shoes and knocking over garbage cans to get tissues, so we still have him in the ex-pen when we are not home (no more crate though it is there if he wants it). He also has a habit of stealing all the toys and hiding them inside and outside of the house... which Buzzy isn't a fan of, but of course we think it's hilarious. The only thing we are struggling with is that he has been going through a middle of the night bathroom phase. He goes out at 10 and pees, but then gets up at like 1 or 2 to go poop. Then he is fine and sleeps through the night. We tried feeding him earlier (and later) but he still does it. Hopefully it will pass soon- we are tired!


----------



## lise

When you go out for the last pee, walk Oscar. Most dogs need the stimulation of a walk to get that poo out. Ted will now pee on the deck but will absolutely only poo on walks


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Thanks- we have over a foot of snow here, so it's tough getting him out for a walk. We tried running around the house with him to stimulate him. Maybe we should try a bit longer...


----------



## lise

We have more than a foot here, but we aren't fenced so we walk 5 times a day. My girlfriend up the street has to walk her very large dog twice a day to poo. She will pee when she is tied out but both her poo s have to be on a walk


----------



## krandall

lise said:


> I have to get some pics loaded. I'm on an IPad most times now so I have to transfer them to one of my apps to post I believe


I haven't figured any way to upload photos via my iPad. Drives me crazy!:frusty: So if you figure it out, let the rest of us know!!!


----------



## lise

Will do!


----------



## Sparkle

Here's one of my fav's of Kallie on Christmas. This is Roo, her "security blanket" toy. She carries Roo around by her ears, gently chews on the ears, licks/cleans Roo.


----------



## lise

Such a precious pic. Ted had a fav when he was a baby but being a young man now I guess he has given up on toys. He just likes his mini tennis balls, his bully sticks and his tunnel now. Oh ya and his treat ball!


----------



## Sparkle

She still loves ALL of her toys. She has 2 toy baskets & she rummages thru them til she finds what she wants to play with. Or she goes around looking at all of her toys on the floor til she finds the right one. But her choices change day to day. But Roo's always a constant. That's her morning & late evening "calm down & relax" addiction.

Where did you get Ted's tunnel? I'd love to get one for Kallie, I think she'd enjoy it. She wasn't real happy when I rearranged the furniture & messed up her RLH route!


----------



## lise

From Ikea in the children's section. It's great because when company comes over it velcros into a circle that we can put away under a couch


----------



## Sparkle

Thanks, I'll check it out. Still need new pics of Ted! And come on the rest of you, where's Quincy & Benjamin? And all the others?


----------



## lise

I will get on my laptop today if I have time!


----------



## lise

*Here are a few recent pics of Ted*

The first pic is my girlfriend and Ted, the next being Ted with the elephant in the room


----------



## Sparkle

Ted is just too cute for words! I think my delicate little flower of a girl would make 2 of Ted! She's 12 lbs. How much does he weigh now? But I must say, he's a handsome guy for sure.


----------



## sandypaws

What a cutie Ted is. He's looks so tiny next to the elephant in the room. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## lise

I think Ted is at least 10 lbs now. I had a video I was going to post but I must have saved it as a picture because all I could see was the first frame. I will try again soon


----------



## Dory

Here's Q in the snow with his winter coat on (he loves the snow!) and another one of him playing billy goat on top of his crate. You DO know that that's where you're SUPPOSED to sleep, right? LOL


----------



## lise

Ooo can't wait for Teds 9 month birthday!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

lise said:


> Ooo can't wait for Teds 9 month birthday!


Me either! Oscar has stopped getting up in the middle of the night and has resumed his nightly poop before bed :whoo:

He is still making Buzzy crazy and stealing and hiding all of the toys, but I think when he gets through all of this it will be MUCH better. I took him for his first grooming this week and he came out gorgeous! I have to post pics when I get a chance. He also got to see his cousin Punia- a miniature schnauzer that is 1.5 years old and they played so cute together. I have video that I can post as well


----------



## lise

Can't wait to see the video


----------



## Buzzys Mom

I can't upload the movie of them, it's too big  But I am attaching the gratuitous Buzzy picture (his hair has still not grown back from the bad grooming shot).


----------



## lise

Buzzy still looks sweet


----------



## Sparkle

Aww, Buzzy's looking great. Hair is growing quickly. Such a cutie!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Not fast enough though- I swear he is mad at us for that haircut still. BTW_ what is everyone weighing now? Do you think they have stopped growing? Oscar is about 10 pounds now. He is tiny compared to Buzzy (who is almost 16 pounds- 60% bigger than Oscar!).


----------



## Dory

The last time we were at the vet, Q was a little over 14 pounds. He's not fat, he's just husky LOL. He really isn't fat and doesn't overeat, that's just how he is. He does look a little smaller when he's wet, though. Here's a pic from after his bath yesterday. Oh, and he's tall too. The breeder we got him from told me the other day that his sister is only about 10 or 11 pounds and is "short."


----------



## lise

Ted is short or shall I say vertically challenged. He will be weighed tomorrow when I bring him for a groom. Fingers crossed it goes well cause the leg hair is going to have to be short but I want all of his body and head hair intact. Most of the matting is on the legs anyhow. I worked on him today and got out the couple mats he had at his tail and collar


----------



## Buzzys Mom

OScar was groomed the other day too (I will post pics later). His legs were really matted, so I had her do 1 inch on the body and legs and kept the beard and moustache and the tail long. Is this the start of blowing coat? Even after getting groomed, he already had mats on his legs again by that night!
Dory- Q and Oscar look a lot alike! Oscar is like a mini-Q, he has the eyebrows and the white muzzle too. He also has white line down the middle of his head though.


----------



## lise

Post a pic before tomorrow when Ted goes. I've been looking for pics


----------



## Dory

Q has been getting matted behind his ears and under his front "armpits" lately. This is new, so I'm assuming his adult coat is starting to come in. I don't keep him in a sweater, coat, collar, harness or anything inside the house. Just put his collar on when he goes out - sometimes his coat if he doesn't give me too much of a fit about it. I brushed Q out good yesterday and gave him his bath. Used extra conditioner which helps a little, but still having to use the corn starch under his armpits. Of course, the one place he hates for me to brush or work on would be the place he's matting the worst. Oy vey!


----------



## Dory

Buzzys Mom said:


> OScar was groomed the other day too (I will post pics later). His legs were really matted, so I had her do 1 inch on the body and legs and kept the beard and moustache and the tail long. Is this the start of blowing coat? Even after getting groomed, he already had mats on his legs again by that night!
> Dory- Q and Oscar look a lot alike! Oscar is like a mini-Q, he has the eyebrows and the white muzzle too. He also has white line down the middle of his head though.


Q has white underneath and behind his legs/under his tail. Just like a little skunk lol. He actually has some tan in his muzzle - he's considered a tricolor.


----------



## lise

Ted is not too bad under the pits but I will get that cut too. It doesn't show and I want to make him comfortable while he blows this coat!


----------



## lise

Groomer just texted and said she won't have to cut his legs too short...yay! I'm excited to see him. I had already told her not to cut his torso or face before I left him.


----------



## lise

Got Ted home and he looks great. Weighed him too and he is a strapping 9.4 lbs


----------



## TilliesMom

Yay!!


----------



## sandypaws

Hooray for BIG Ted! Bet he looks cute.


----------



## lise

He does if I do say so myself! I'll post a pic next time I'm on my laptop


----------



## sandypaws

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Sparkle

We have to all be entering "blowing coat world". They're all around the same age & all starting to mat. Kallie's are all in a line straight across from front armpit to armpit. But they are definitely the bubblegum mats. Because they're in an area that can't be seen, I've cut out the ones that I can't get out with cornstarch. I's extremely careful to not cut too close to the skin. But once I've got the mass out, I can then comb out the balance of the mat. I don't have clippers, and I figure it's better not to let the mats grow. Her grooming appt isn't til the 21st.


----------



## lise

*Pics*

Pics of the day after Teds new do!


----------



## Dory

Ted is so handsome 

So big news here  Contacted our breeder and told her to put us on the list for a female puppy the next time she has a litter  I'll be doing this all again soon! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

wow!!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

I haven't gotten any good pics of Oscar lately, but Ted looks so cute! I am glad your left teh hair on top long, ours cropped Oscar short, and I would like for it to be longer. 
So exciting that Q is getting a sister!


----------



## Dory

Well, at some point this year he'll get a sister. I don't know when she's doing another litter yet


----------



## lise

Congrats Dory and Quincy! Ill be looking forward to pics of the newest fur baby!


----------



## Dory

:whoo:


----------



## sandypaws

Looking good Ted. Nice do! You're a ha dome little guy.

Wow Q, you're getting a baby sister this year. How cool is that!


----------



## dickli

I don't post much, but have been (mostly) lurking since July, when we got Zoey. I've enjoyed reading about and seeing pics of all the pups that are the same age. Zoey is a hav+toy poodle, and I just wanted to post a recent photo (she'll be 9 mos Jan 24). We flew with her from Ohio to Oregon over the holidays and she did great. We sat next to someone with a service dog on the plane, and both of them were equally quiet (proud moma here ). Her coat is becoming more prone to mats, but if I keep on top of it they don't get too bad (yet). She has longer legs and a shorter back than most havs, but I think she has more hav in her than poodle


----------



## sandypaws

She is cute and sure does look more like a Hav than a poodle. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> Q has been getting matted behind his ears and under his front "armpits" lately. This is new, so I'm assuming his adult coat is starting to come in. I don't keep him in a sweater, coat, collar, harness or anything inside the house. Just put his collar on when he goes out - sometimes his coat if he doesn't give me too much of a fit about it. I brushed Q out good yesterday and gave him his bath. Used extra conditioner which helps a little, but still having to use the corn starch under his armpits. Of course, the one place he hates for me to brush or work on would be the place he's matting the worst. Oy vey!


I just had the groomer completely shave Kodi's armpits until blowing coat was over. If you aren't showing in the breed ring, it doesn't matter... you can't even see it unless you turn the dog over. She also thinned out the hair righ in front of his hind leg, which was another place that matted every time I turned around. That didn't show AT ALL, and we just let it grow back out once he was done with blowing coat.

Even now, he tends to get tiny, spidery little knots around his private parts, and I KNOW it would hurt to try to comb them out. So I just shave them off with small trimmers. I love him to look nice, and I love his long coat. But I'm not going to torture him for beauty's sake!ound:


----------



## krandall

lise said:


> Pics of the day after Teds new do!


Awww, he looks adorable!


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> Ted is so handsome
> 
> So big news here  Contacted our breeder and told her to put us on the list for a female puppy the next time she has a litter  I'll be doing this all again soon! LOL


Yay for you!!! Will this be another Loverboy baby? He's Q's daddy, isn't he?


----------



## krandall

dickli said:


> I don't post much, but have been (mostly) lurking since July, when we got Zoey. I've enjoyed reading about and seeing pics of all the pups that are the same age. Zoey is a hav+toy poodle, and I just wanted to post a recent photo (she'll be 9 mos Jan 24). We flew with her from Ohio to Oregon over the holidays and she did great. We sat next to someone with a service dog on the plane, and both of them were equally quiet (proud moma here ). Her coat is becoming more prone to mats, but if I keep on top of it they don't get too bad (yet). She has longer legs and a shorter back than most havs, but I think she has more hav in her than poodle


Awww, she's cute as a button! And, yes... she's just the right age to be blowing coat! You'll both get through it, though!


----------



## emichel

*Update on Benjamin -- Finally!*

I am such a bad forum member, ha ha, but I do the best I can. I'm finally getting aroud to an update on Benjamin, with pics! He will be 9 months old tomorrow (the 14th). I am remembering back to when I first got him in June, and how much I enjoyed following along with posts about Ted, Quincy, Kallie, and others who were about the same age. It's been great to follow the progress of your puppies, and I am fascinated by the similarities and differences.

It seems to me that every time you get comfortable in a phase, it changes. As soon as you get past the early puppy phase you start to relax, then they go into adolescence. With Benjamin, after a lot of work and training, at around 5 or 6 months, he was doing so well with leash walking and basic commands, then he started getting really headstrong and wanted to do things his own way! Going for walks again became like it was when I first got him, with him dashing off in all directions and completely ignoring me. Except this time he was bigger and stronger, so harder to control. :frusty: Now we are past that -- a no pull harness definitely helps -- but now he is much more inclined to stand around and sniff things _forever_. At least I don't feel like I have to watch him like a hawk as I did at first, because he has become a bit more discriminating about what he actually puts in his mouth and swallows. It's still a bit nervewracking, though, because he sniffs at everything and we did have one bad bout back in September, with projectile bloody diarrhea for a few days, probably from some tree berry but I'll never know. After that he got really picky about food for a while, deciding he would rather eat chicken and rice than the _dog food_ I had been giving him. Well come on, he's not stupid! Ha ha. That phase has passed, and mostly he is not picky at all. He seems to love _everything_, all of life -- food, people, dogs, cats (mostly to torment them), all kinds of weather, grass birds, he just goes towards life in a very confident and happy way that makes everyone love him. He thinks everything is a toy, and until he is less energetically curious about everything I will not let him run around free in the house for more than a few minutes. The bedroom is puppy proofed so that is OK, but in the rest of the house he is always finding things that I didn't think of to play with, i.e. the dirty cat litter scoop. 

Anyway... so he had his neutering on Dec. 27th, and I kept him as quiet as I could for a week (which was not very quiet, but I did my best), and he is doing great. He still comes to work with me and gets to interact with a lot of people on a daily basis. He has a couple of doggie friends who he plays with regularly, we still are going to puppy playtime a couple of times a month, (they let him come still because he is a veteran and such a good canine citizen), and now he is going to doggie daycare one day a week. It just seems like he can never get enough of playing with other dogs! I am glad they put him in with the medium dogs in the daycare place (based on energy more than size), because the small dog room only had a few rather nervous looking little ones, and he likes to mix it up with the big dogs! It's a really good place, but that's a big topic.

Here are the photos. These 5 are ones I took, and separately I will post 3 that were taken by a much better camera and photographer. Re: these 5 pics... The first 2 were taken on November 1st, with Benjamin modeling his new raincoat. #3 is his "messy head" look, taken a few hours before his first professional grooming, and #4 is later the same day. She clipped his muzzle hairs too short!! Not his best look, I don't think, but he still looks pretty darn cute and it's growing back quickly. I love being able to see his eyes and face. The 5th pic is him in his Christmas outfit. He doesn't really like wearing clothes -- would much rather go bare nekkid, heh heh -- so a little green ruffled collar is his only concession to the holiday.

I will post the next 3 in a separate post, since the limit is 5. Sorry this is so long. Maybe if I posted more often they would be shorter.  Before long we will all be posting their 1st birthday pics, so hard to believe!
-- Eileen


----------



## emichel

*3 More Benjamin Pics*

These 3 were taken by a friend's partner, while Benjamin was playing at their house with his Chihuahua buddy, Bailey. Bailey's mom (headless in the pics) is my coworker across the hall and also brings Bailey in to work. We try not to goof off with the dogs too much, because we don't want to be 86'd! It's been lots of fun watching the evolution of Benjamin's and Bailey's relationship. When I first started bringing Benjamin to work, at age 10 weeks, Bailey was about 10 or 11, and having some health challenges. He was a little grumpy from not feeling well, but he's doing better now and Benjamin's grown up a little. Now they are good buddies.


----------



## Sparkle

Oh, Eileen, so good to hear from you & Benjamin. He're really growing into quite a handsome young man! I love that bed-head pic! I think that's when they're the cutest - all a mess (just like me in the morning!). They really do go thru the same stages, with just a tweak her or there. I've run my hand into Kallie's mouth so many times it's just second nature to me. DH always says "what's in her mouth? I can't find it!". Takes me a second to scoop in & pull the plastic bottle cap or whatevere out of her mouth. She's even to the point I can say "What have you got? Come here!" and she will come over to me so I can stick my hand in & fish it out. Too funny. And you're right, before we blink we'll be celebrating their 1st birthdays. They're growing too fast!


----------



## Dory

krandall said:


> Yay for you!!! Will this be another Loverboy baby? He's Q's daddy, isn't he?


Not sure who the daddy will be at this point. I'm not even sure she has decided on who mommy will be yet LOL. 
Yes, Loverboy is Q's daddy


----------



## Dory

So today is Quincy's big day. He's at the vet for his snip. Got the call earlier that he is doing good but he has the cone of shame because he started licking  I guess he's going to come home with it too. That should be interesting since he'll be giving me the most pathetic looks ever while it's on. It's so quiet here without him, I'm lonely! LOL It was definitely harder on mommy than it was on Q!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Aw, he will be fine. It was so hard without Oscar- and they kept him overnight! I thought I was going to go crazy without him. We are going on vacation next month and I have anxiety about leaving my boys at my in-laws house and being away from them!


----------



## emichel

I can totally empathize, Dory, since I went through it with Benjamin not long ago. If Quincy continues to lick, you might consider getting him a little onesie to wear instead. Benjamin didn't seem to mind wearing that at all, though it's a little bit of a nuisance for pottying. Anyway... this time will pass quickly, and soon Quincy will be good as new!
-- Eileen


----------



## Sparkle

Dory, is he home yet? I'm sure by Saturday you'll be pulling your hair out trying to keep him from running & jumping!


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> Not sure who the daddy will be at this point. I'm not even sure she has decided on who mommy will be yet LOL.
> Yes, Loverboy is Q's daddy


I remembered that!


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> So today is Quincy's big day. He's at the vet for his snip. Got the call earlier that he is doing good but he has the cone of shame because he started licking  I guess he's going to come home with it too. That should be interesting since he'll be giving me the most pathetic looks ever while it's on. It's so quiet here without him, I'm lonely! LOL It was definitely harder on mommy than it was on Q!


Poor little Q! He'll be as good as new in no time!


----------



## Dory

krandall said:


> I remembered that!


You did! And if I remember correctly, you live in the same state as Q's daddy AND mommy. Two points if you can remember his mom's name  just kidding lol


----------



## Dory

Q is doing good. He's getting used to the cone. I do take it off when we go outside to potty, otherwise he's like a snow shovel out there with it LOL. I'm hoping to be able to take it off him tomorrow, but we'll see. As of this morning, he was still trying to lick a little bit. They said it could come off as early as 3 days, so we'll see. I've been trying to take it off a little bit in the house, but as soon as he goes for the area, I put the cone right back on.

Here's a pic of him with his cone of shame.


----------



## emichel

Aww, what a good boy. Hang in there, Quincy!


----------



## Sparkle

I think I hate those cones as much as the dogs do! They can't lay down with them easily. Can't eat with them on. Kallie can't even walk right with it on! She keeps putting her head down & it drags on the floor. I know they're a necessary evil, and I do use them when needed, but I really don't like them. Poor Q!


----------



## TilliesMom

they aren't a necessary evil with our little havs... use baby ONESIES!! they are awesome!! comfy, cozy and they cant get at the stitches at all!!


----------



## Dory

TilliesMom said:


> they aren't a necessary evil with our little havs... use baby ONESIES!! they are awesome!! comfy, cozy and they cant get at the stitches at all!!


I thought about the onesies, but would have to cut holes for peeing and pooping, wouldn't I? Also, he's up to 16.5 pounds at 9 months old. Do they make them that big? I think we may be able to take it off later today. Crossing fingers!


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> You did! And if I remember correctly, you live in the same state as Q's daddy AND mommy. Two points if you can remember his mom's name  just kidding lol


Isn't he one of Ethel's pups?


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> Q is doing good. He's getting used to the cone. I do take it off when we go outside to potty, otherwise he's like a snow shovel out there with it LOL.


ound: You just made me spit coffee on my keyboard!!!


----------



## krandall

Dory said:


> I thought about the onesies, but would have to cut holes for peeing and pooping, wouldn't I? Also, he's up to 16.5 pounds at 9 months old. Do they make them that big? I think we may be able to take it off later today. Crossing fingers!


Yes, they make them big enough, and actually, pottying is easy. You put them on upside down, so the tail comes through where it snaps. (leave the middle snap undone) When he needs to potty, you just unsnap it, and roll it up around his middle. When he finishes, close it back up again. Voila!


----------



## Dory

krandall said:


> Isn't he one of Ethel's pups?


He sure is  :first:


----------



## Dory

krandall said:


> Yes, they make them big enough, and actually, pottying is easy. You put them on upside down, so the tail comes through where it snaps. (leave the middle snap undone) When he needs to potty, you just unsnap it, and roll it up around his middle. When he finishes, close it back up again. Voila!


Too late now LOL. He's been pretty much coneless since yesterday. Had to put it on late last night because he was licking. However, I think the licking is around the inside of his leg, not the incision because the incision doesn't look red or anything. He got a little matted down there, so I think he's trying to pull his fur out, plus the fur they shaved is starting to grow back...itchy.

Lise, Ted's next. See this?


----------



## emichel

Here's a link to the one I got for my dog, if anyone is interested. They are specifically made for dogs, and it fit perfectly.

http://www.tulanescloset.com/magento/


----------



## lise

Oh the day is coming...soon, maybe


----------



## lise

I've gotten the quote now, 1 step closer! Lol


----------



## Buzzys Mom

Well, Oscar is 10.5 months old already (how time flies) and all of a sudden he has started pooping in the house out of no where. This moring he was let out, everything like normal (no change in routine) my husband brought him back in, and they all came upstairs. Buzzy went to the bed (like normal), Oscar came in to the bathroom with me while I did my makeup (like normal) and hubby was getting dressed. Oscar just walks out of the bathroom, looks at hubby and poops on the floor! This is the 3rd "accident" in 3 days. It started out of nowhere. We still put him in the ex-pen and have not changed, routine, food, etc. Is this the dreaded adolescence? How long will this last??? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sammi's Mama

Sammi is 11 months old and she is acting out in other ways. She runs and bites at you. It is totally harmless but I wouldn't want her doing that to a guest. I remove her and put her in "timeout" until she calms down. She also grabs things like socks and eyeglasses and taunts me with them. She is so sneaky we call her "Swiper" like on Dora. I have found if I ignore her (while watching from afar to see she doesn't destroy anything) she gets bored and drops it. The puppy trainer said 9 months was when adolescence would start but I believe it is closer to 10.5 and 11!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle

Kallie just turned 11 months & she's become quite a little pill! She's tall enough now to stand up on the trash can & reach inside. Paper towels, newspaper, all's fair game to her. Working very hard to break that nice little habit. Tonight she was pulling the stuffing out of her favorite toy. She's NEVER torn up toys before. Pooping in the house after being taken outside. It's a good thing we buy large packages of toilet paper, cause she's gone thru 2 rolls in the past week. And they're on top of the bathroom vanity! She's just longer now & can stand up & pull things off. So yes, I can also see a huge rebellious stage going on right now. We'll get thru it, just a little tryinjg at times!


----------



## Buzzys Mom

I am so glad I am not the only one! We thought there was something wrong since this is a change in his behavior, but I am guessing it will pass. Hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## Sparkle

Think of it as the teen years!


----------



## swaye

Goodness!! Do all Havi's regress in potty training during adolescence? How long does that last? Sophie has only had 1 poop accident in the house and that was the 1st week we had her. She is 6 1/2 months and has not had a pee accident in over 2 months. I am not liking what I am reading. She has stopped some of her attention getting negative behavior and now I am reading there may be more down the pike! UGH!!!


----------



## DebW

My Sheldon will be 12 weeks on Saturday. He spends the nights in a crate next to me on the bed - he's only getting me up once during the night now, so we're making headway. We go to the bathroom (literally) where he pees on a mat in the shower and earns a freeze-dried liver treat.

He spends days in an ex-pen - whining and crying a lot when I'm not home (subject of another thread). I'm working F/T this week, so have neighbor girls come over at lunch to give him a walk. As per others' suggestions, I've been hiding his kibble in toys to keep him busy while I'm gone - he has gotten the hang of that now. 

Sheldon charms people wherever he goes. Last night someone asked me what he was an I replied "Havanese". She looked puzzled about 5 seconds, then asked "half Pekinese and half what?"

Sheldon is very friendly with all humans he meets, but guarded with canines. I'm taking him to puppy play date at the Humane Society on Saturday mornings. It's so fun watching all the puppies play together! He's in the Featherweight class (<15 lbs).


----------



## Sparkle

I'm sure there are quite a few that don't regress in the potty training. But as you can see, some do! Just like a toddler being potty trained, will go for a while, then an accident happens just because it can! But you just get on top of it immediately.


----------



## krandall

swaye said:


> Goodness!! Do all Havi's regress in potty training during adolescence? How long does that last? Sophie has only had 1 poop accident in the house and that was the 1st week we had her. She is 6 1/2 months and has not had a pee accident in over 2 months. I am not liking what I am reading. She has stopped some of her attention getting negative behavior and now I am reading there may be more down the pike! UGH!!!


Kodi was doing great... I thought we had it licked. Then someone (Missy, I think) warned me to watch him at around one year, because both of hers had regressed at that age. I thanked her for the warning, but thought, "That won't happen with MY dog!" :lalala:

Guess what? Within a week, one way or the other , of his first birthday, he had a couple of accidents. We tightened things back up again, watched him more closely, confined him when we couldn't watch him, and it only took a couple of weeks of that "refresher course" to get him back on track again.:thumb:


----------



## swaye

krandall said:


> Kodi was doing great... I thought we had it licked. Then someone (Missy, I think) warned me to watch him at around one year, because both of hers had regressed at that age. I thanked her for the warning, but thought, "That won't happen with MY dog!" :lalala:
> 
> Guess what? Within a week, one way or the other , of his first birthday, he had a couple of accidents. We tightened things back up again, watched him more closely, confined him when we couldn't watch him, and it only took a couple of weeks of that "refresher course" to get him back on track again.:thumb:


I have been warned and will tuck this away for another few months...


----------

